# voice chat error in yahoo



## sweetlady (Aug 13, 2003)

when i go into the yahoo chat rooms i get this voice chat error that says failed to initialize voice conference and i think it's because i got a firewall on my computer. i would like to know how can i be able to turn voice on to listen to the peeps in the chat room without it effecting the firewall. thanks in advance!!


----------



## Raggedtoad (Mar 13, 2005)

First, do you have a router in your home? This is a hardware firewall and very hard to disable. If not, you should be able to get around it. First, check in Control Panel > Windows Firewall to make sure that the firewall is turned to off. The windows firewall is stupid and useless and should be off anyway. If that doesn't work, you might have another firewall in a program like McAffee or Norton.


----------



## sweetlady (Aug 13, 2003)

i don't have a router i have cable modem. if i turn my firewall off wouldn't that not protect me from viruses because a firewall is used to protect your computer from viruses thats why im scared to turn it off and i think that i tired that and that didn't work so i don't know what else to do.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Firewalls will block this from working. Here is the info from Yahoo. http://help.yahoo.com/help/us/chat/cjava/cvoice/cvoice-25.html

You should be able to go into the firewall control panel and ask it not to block this program. Tell us if you need help with this.


----------



## sweetlady (Aug 13, 2003)

yeah, im going to need some help because i don't know where do i go to ask it not to block this program?


----------



## Raggedtoad (Mar 13, 2005)

Do this:

Start > Control Panel > Windows Firewall > Exceptions tab > Add Program button > Find Yahoo Messenger on the list and select it > Click OK

Make sure it is checked in the list of exceptions and click OK at the bottom. If windows firewall is the only one blocking Yahoo messenger, then this should fix your problem. If not, or if you need more help, post back!


----------



## sweetlady (Aug 13, 2003)

when i went there yahoo messenger was already checked


----------



## Raggedtoad (Mar 13, 2005)

This means that another firewall program is blocking Yahoo. Do you have any anti-virus suite programs installed on your computer or any stand-alone software firewalls?
Examples would be: Norton, McAffee, etc..


----------



## sweetlady (Aug 13, 2003)

i have the avg anti-virus free edition on my computer.


----------



## Raggedtoad (Mar 13, 2005)

I am not familiar with AVG, so I don't know if it has a firewall installed or not. If you could check out the program and look for anything with the word firewall in it, that would be great.


----------



## sweetlady (Aug 13, 2003)

ok, im going to do that!


----------



## sweetlady (Aug 13, 2003)

i don't see firewall on there.


----------



## sweetlady (Aug 13, 2003)

the only thing that i saw was it said need additional protection? click below to learn about AVG plus Firewall. so i guess it don't have a firewall on there.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

AVG is crap...

Anyway, what's the physical layout of your Internet connection? 

A simple one would be outlet->modem->computer.

A shared connection would be outlet->modem->router->computer1
->computer2
->computer3

If your setup is like the first one then it's just a matter of knowing what you're running in the area of anti-virus, firewall, and products similar to that.


----------



## sweetlady (Aug 13, 2003)

ebackhus, i think that it's the first layout. 
can someone please help me i still can't figure out how to fix the problem


----------



## acyn (Jul 22, 2007)

You can try freecreed.com for a list of current fixes... or you can also try Kazoo which plugs into Yahoo Messenger or most other chat clients and enables voice chat without any install and is free. http://home.ca.rr.com/torabisystems/... <--- Download Kazoo From There 

Currently Yahoo Voice Chat Is Not Supported On Vista Without 3rd Party Plugin like kazoo


----------

